# manny together?



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

i have a manny that is 5" the fish is in a 90 gallon tank i would like to add another manny if i keep
the tank stocked with food is their a chance they could live together


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

anthonycaf said:


> i have a manny that is 5" the fish is in a 90 gallon tank i would like to add another manny if i keep
> the tank stocked with food is their a chance they could live together


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Any questions?

Hater


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

dont bother trying...mannies are from the serrasalmus family(known to nip fins) these species are best kepted alone. Mannies are beautiful species, I would hate to hear that one of them were killed by the other.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

No way dude those will kill each other.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I am not sure if hater got his point across correctly.... hahahah I think he meant to say maybe? Just kidding, dude I dont wanna pile on, but that is a quick and easy no... click on information tab and then piranha profiles, it will tell you what fish can coexist and be mixed... 
Mike


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

anthonycaf said:


> i have a manny that is 5" the fish is in a 90 gallon tank i would like to add another manny if i keep
> the tank stocked with food is their a chance they could live together


They could live together, with a divider, that hopefully would not fall down.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

wow, where the hell do people come up with these ideas.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey guys I kow serras are to be kept alone but what size of aquarium would be needed to keep more than one? are we talking upwards of 1000 gallons? just a thought


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

depends what type

for example a group gold spilos may cohab in a 210 but just two rhoms will probably kill eachother

the best chances are with less agressive serra species but still no garanties and i wouldnt really try a tanks smaller then 125-210 
but if you where thinking something like rhoms, brantii,gibbus or manueli i wouldnt try it in anything less then a 240 but preferable somethign like a 500+ since they are usually more agressive species

but with any serra there are risks so it is best to stick to shoaling pygos


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

if it's in a 90gal... i wouldnt ever recomend trying it..unless they are divided..
now if it's a 300gal+ maybe. never seen a manueli cohab. but that would be a site to see.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Manueli/Rhom would be a realistic cohab, seeing how they coexist in the wild with little problems. Get a 500 gallon tank and then try that one.


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
This is the website from one of the best german piridealer!
There can you see some shoaled mauelis in a small tank and there are not one fin nips!
I dont know how long this work but it looks good at time(!)
scroll a little bit down
http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de/Galleri...s%20manueli.htm
Greetings from germany


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

No more answers ?Why?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

MrX said:


> No more answers ?Why?


well i see that is a fish import site... lots of importers house species together for temporary quarantine, and distribution... importers cant have 1000s of individual tanks to seperate these fish, its not worth the time or money compared to the loss of temporary housing attacks... look on any of the sponsors pages and you can see pics of small serras housed in one tank also, smaller rhoms, elongs, etc... but that doesnt mean that it will work for you in the long run, or in a home that is anything more than temporary..


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

That is a cool picture of them together though. Had to save that one


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

77gp454 said:


> That is a cool picture of them together though. Had to save that one :nod:


What pic? Where?
I'm lost... .....


----------



## MrX (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi
Thepicture in this link








http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de/Galleri...s%20manueli.htm


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

^ not working.


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

maybe it will work for a short time while they are small but these fish grow huge and they are mega active!!!
mine will swim the lengh of a 6.5 foot tank just to try and bite my finger!
i cant belive that it would ever work unless they were stressed out!

gasman


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

rbp 4 135 this is the manny group pic off that site


----------



## bigd00d00 (May 20, 2007)

shoal king said:


> rbp 4 135 this is the manny group pic off that site


man..how sweet would that be .. if you could ever shoal manueli's.. only in my dreams..haha


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

lol







you've done it you have crammed 20 serras in to a tank and they are cohabitating perfectly!!!

Come on seriously, that is a FISH IMPORTAION SITE, in short this means he recives large shipments in and then distributes them to stores and possibly individual consumers. He is not concerned for the long time well being of the fish, he is simply housing them in a cost effective manner before redistribution. I can very confidently state that there WILL be casualties in that tank provided the fish are kept there more that overnight or a few days. Manuelli are a territorial/solitary piranha and are by no means sutible for housing of multiple specimes in the average recreational aquarium.


----------

